# Canada, best in the world



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Forbes latest country rankingUp from fourth place last year.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

But, I thought our taxes were too damn high. How can this be?


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

But, I though our winters are too damn cold. How can this be?


----------



## Joeh (Jul 20, 2009)

But, I thought our people too damn nice. How can this be?


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

But I thought 99% of people were miserable...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> But I thought 99% of people were miserable...


I AM the 99%.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> But I thought 99% of people were miserable...


If you look at the entire 7 billion population of the earth, I'd bet that most Canadians are in the top 10% or better.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

LondonHomes said:


> If you look at the entire 7 billion population of the earth, I'd bet that most Canadians are in the top 10% or better.


If you look at the entire global population, 99% of Canadians are better is the top 10% or better. Hell, even the poorest Canadian, living on the street has soup kitchens, homeless shelters etc.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Well when you set your standards that low, soup kitchens, shelters, Insite. Homelessness in Canada is the new killing it!


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Would rather be homeless in Canada than homeless and getting shot at in Somalia. 

It's all relative.


----------



## SCSCCC (Aug 16, 2011)

*Forbes*

Cool eh!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Bacon...eh


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

hottest women anywhere


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

You can say that again!



















*Men too!* 










*BEST country on earth!*


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*freedom to worship however you choose*


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*diligent and resourceful police*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsxV49pmnL8


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

They ranked the USA #1 in 2007??? Precisely 1 year before all the dirt came out. It's not like they went to sh!t in 2008, it just all came to light in 2008. So basically this means sweet f all like like any mainstream article these days. It's all just based on perceptions, no real investigative journalism or research obviously. There is no honour at all to be #1 on this list


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

Yet another biased ranking report, with input gathered from a non-pertinent group of person - those who stay in a country on a temporary basis, and with all the expenses paid by the company (sometimes including even the private education in International schools for their kids). Not realistic at all IMHO....Propaganda machine..


----------

